# 2000 Altima Dealer does not have codes for key



## mikeecoon (Jul 20, 2008)

So I lost my only chipped key to my 2000 nissan altima in the creek yesterday. (dumb I know) I had the car towed to the dealer lastnight and today they told me they could get a new key for about $140 after programming. I told them to go ahead and they called back to tell me that they don't have the code to cut the key. They told me they could not do anything without a spare to copy and I need to call a lock smith. The locksmith wants $300!

I don't know what all is involved in getting a new key but I have a feeling it should not be so difficult. I would think my local dealer would have the necessary codes or at lease have the resources to some how get them before a locksmith would.I am considering going to a dealer in another town. 

I guess what I am wanting to know is if there is a easier or cheaper way to get a new key and if it just my local dealer who is incompetent and obstinate or am I just screwed to have to pay $300 for one key?

What gets me that a few years ago I broke my chipped key in a frozen door lock and I didn't want to have to pay so much for a new key so they gave me a non-chipped key so that I could atleast lock the door. I have been using the chipped key along side my non-chipped key ever since. The point is that I didn't have the other peice of the broken key for them to copy so they much have had the cut codes back then. I argueed this for several minutes with the parts guy but to no avail.

I really dont know what to do right now. I need my car but I just wont have the $300 for another week.


----------

